# Propagating Java Moss on a mesh



## kadoxu (4 Nov 2016)

Hi,

I want to propagate some Java Moss to get enough to make an underwater tree. I have purchased a small bunch of it, cut it in small(ish) pieces and laid them on a steel mesh suspended inside a propagator.



 

Does the moss need to be in contact with the soil?
Should I spray it with water containing fertilizers? How often?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Nov 2016)

Hi Kadoxu, No need for it to touch the soil.The moss will grow over the wire mesh.

When doing my Wabi-Kusa I added a touch of ferts to my spray water. Worked for me 
Looking at the humidity in the  propagator. I would mist spray once a week or as needed to keep up the humidity. Remember to have some air flow to stop mould growing


----------



## kadoxu (4 Nov 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Looking at the humidity in the propagator. I would mist spray once a week or as needed to keep up the humidity.


I'm following Andys HC propagator step by step to propagate a few plants I need. The propagator has a 8W heater in the base and it has about 1 or 2 cm of water (not visible in the picture) to keep the soil wet, so I believe humidity should be quite high in there as long as I keep topping up the water. And I have a Chihiros A-Series 601 light with the dimmer at the lower setting just because we don't have that much time at this time of the year.



Greenfinger2 said:


> When doing my Wabi-Kusa I added a touch of ferts to my spray water. Worked for me


Thank you. My main concern was that the Java Moss is not in contact with anything that could provide nutrients. I added a bit of fertilizer to the water in the sprinkler, but wasn't sure if it was the right thing to do.



Greenfinger2 said:


> Remember to have some air flow to stop mould growing


I have been removing the lid almost everyday for a few minutes, would that be enough? Or should I leave the vent  on the lid a bit open?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Nov 2016)

Hi Kadoxu, I would leave the air vent open a little 

Andy's thread is great full of info


----------



## Berlioz (6 Nov 2016)

Java can be pretty weedy, should grow in no time. Roy's given you some great advice so far.


----------



## kadoxu (16 Nov 2016)

Just wanted to give you guys an update on this. The plants are looking great! The water has a bit of a foul smell now, don't know if I should do anything about it or not.


----------



## Aqua360 (16 Nov 2016)

kadoxu said:


> Just wanted to give you guys an update on this. The plants are looking great! The water has a bit of a foul smell now, don't know if I should do anything about it or not.
> 
> View attachment 92406



Good job!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Nov 2016)

Hi K, Looking great  If the smell is like a damp forest or boggy smell all is fine. Still its a good idea to exchange some water each week


----------



## kadoxu (16 Nov 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi K, Looking great  If the smell is like a damp forest or boggy smell all is fine. Still its a good idea to exchange some water each week


Hum... ok! I'll start changing some water this week then! 

Thank you guys!


----------



## simon Coram (16 Nov 2016)

Funnily enough I've just bought a propagator to have a go at growing Grass.
Getting fed up off replanting in the tank when the fish uproot it.
Good tip about adding a bit off fert to the spray water.


----------



## zozo (19 Nov 2016)

@kadoxu you do not realy need it to have it soaking wet like you have now..  It can do with much less, actualy just damp is already enough, but then it is best to put some (transparant) cling foil over the box to prevent it from drying out so soon.. But it might need a daily (half an hour or something) aeration by taking the cover off, to prevent fungus development. But if you start clean, with sterilized soil (heat it in the oven or buy seedling soil) fungus doesn't need to develop.

I open this one once every few days for a few minutes.. It's a few months old now, grows rather slow now in the winter, but it grows. 








And as Roy says  it should smell like a lump of moss you find in the forest.. If it smells a bit like a storm drain in the street on low pressure day than it is to wett and rotting. 

Edit,  missed your first pic, now i see you already have a lid..


----------



## kadoxu (19 Nov 2016)

zozo said:


> @kadoxu you do not realy need it to have it soaking wet like you have now..  It can do with much less, actualy just damp is already enough, but then it is best to put some (transparant) cling foil over the box to prevent it from drying out so soon.. But it might need a daily (half an hour or something) aeration by taking the cover off, to prevent fungus development. But if you start clean, with sterilized soil (heat it in the oven or buy seedling soil) fungus doesn't need to develop.
> 
> I open this one once every few days for a few minutes.. It's a few months old now, grows rather slow now in the winter, but it grows.
> View attachment 94593
> ...


Thanks @zozo.

Yes, I had a bit too much water in it, because it has a heater in the base, I was expecting a lot more evaporation to escape from the propagator. After changing the water during the week I used a lot less water.

I don't take the lid off, unless I'm spraying the plants with some fertilised water, because the lid has 3 breathing holes that I now keep open at all times.


----------



## Martin in Holland (16 Dec 2016)

Seeing this makes me want to start growing plants like this again.... just so nice to see this, well done mate


----------



## Aqua360 (16 Dec 2016)

Wish I'd had success with this, tried and failed a few times, with heated propagator and without


----------



## kadoxu (16 Dec 2016)

This has been running for 6 weeks now. The growth has been amazing!



Martin in China said:


> Seeing this makes me want to start growing plants like this again.... just so nice to see this, well done mate


Thank you!



Aqua360 said:


> Wish I'd had success with this, tried and failed a few times, with heated propagator and without


I don't know how you failed to do it... but it's literally the easiest thing I've done lately!

I just turn the light on and off everyday (just because I haven't bothered to buy a timer yet) and once or twice a week I open it and sprinkle a bit of water with just a bit of fertilizers in it.

I'll try to get a pic with an update... it just looks like a proper jungle inside the propagator now... I need more space!!!


----------



## kadoxu (19 Dec 2016)

An update on the propagator


----------



## KarthikC (30 Dec 2016)

That's a very healthy looking propagator.  Are you dosing any nutrients (aged aquarium water, even..)?

Cheers, 

Karthik


----------



## rebel (30 Dec 2016)

Time to get another propagator......


----------



## kadoxu (30 Dec 2016)

KarthikC said:


> That's a very healthy looking propagator.  Are you dosing any nutrients (aged aquarium water, even..)?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Karthik


Thank you. The soil I used is good for plants, but I also spray with water containing a very small dose of fertilizers once or twice a week. This is specially because the Java Moss is not in contact with the soil.



rebel said:


> Time to get another propagator......


I have bought another one last week!


----------

